# Passport expires soon



## Jyothi Reddy

Hi, 

My husband currently lives in Australia his passport is going to expire in January 2023. I am currently in India so he wants to visit me last week of this month or first week of October. Can he travel without renewed passport ?? Will there be an issue


----------



## NB

Jyothi Reddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband currently lives in Australia his passport is going to expire in January 2023. I am currently in India so he wants to visit me last week of this month or first week of October. Can he travel without renewed passport ?? Will there be an issue


Most airlines need minimum 6 months validity of the passport on the date of travel
He is taking a grave risk
Cheers


----------

